# Choosing ZSK, Barudan, or Tajima in Ohio. Please Help!!



## ohioguy (Jun 4, 2019)

Hello all,

I have been stuck on this issue for a couple of weeks now, have been in contact with numerous sales representatives of ZSK, the sole distributor of Tajima, and the sole distributor of Barudan. 

So I am starting an embroidery business, looking for one quality head, with 15+ needles. As I am new to this, and it seems like people say service and location is key, I have put a lot of attention to seeing how quick techs can get out to me and how much it will cost me as paying for their travel/accommodations seems to be the industry standard. I can imagine the livid anxiety having orders to be done or to be due while having a disfunctioning machine and waiting on a tech. 

Anyways, I had probably 12 brands to look into when I began the search, which after many hours of research narrowed down to just these three; ZSK, Barudan, and Tajima. 

ZSK: Sprint 7

Very interested in the machine, German built, seems to utilize mostly metal construction, great control panel, 18 needles and not 15, 6 year warranty. The list of benefits go on and on but their technician network scares me a bit. Their YouTube channel has great instructional videos and I am a capable person with repairs and machinery but what if it is something that I tech needs to do?

ZSK USA: Quoted me $20k for the machine delivered, installed, and access to their online training as well as in-person sessions, albeit in St. Louis. Also a year of their IDS software, which I do not want as I intend to go with Wilcom. I have heard I could ask for this substitution but I somewhat drifted away when I got a quote from a distributor which has a local branch in the greater Cincinnati area. 

ZSK Distributor: Offered a very, very lightly used machine for $15.9k (I believe the Sprint 7 has been out for a very short amount of time, was used at an open house and trade show) + shipping and anything else that I'd want/need. Or can order a new for $17.6k. Both will come with the 6 year warranty. Their embroidery person offered to spend a couple days at my location teaching/training me when she is in town at their Cincinnati branch, free of charge. They will attempt to bundle Wilcom (unsure which level yet) with the machine after they reach out to Wilcom (they are a distributor). 

Barudan: BEXT-S1501CBIII

Barudan USA: The brand that everyone everywhere seems to piss themselves when talking about how great it is. Literally, haven't seen a single complaint. About their Cleveland office, yes, but none about the machine or it's quality. Because of this, I like it more than the Tajima and at the farthest their tech would be coming from Cleveland and not Missouri, Iowa, Minnesota, or New Hampshire as with ZSK. But it has 15 needles and I am not a fan of the control panel when compared to the other two. The machine alone was $15.5k, the machine with a startup package (with Wilcom, albeit not the highest) and a large set of thread, needles, and other consumables was $18.6k. Not too bad, I just hope Barudan doesn't release a 18 needle in the next couple of months and/or year and I feel like I have the last generation of equipment. From all sources still made in Japan, albeit possibly using outsourced Chinese parts. 

Tajima: TMBR-SC1501 or TMBR-SC1801

HSI: $20k for 1501, $22k for 1801 shipped, installed with training (online and in-person) and Pulse Creator (still think I'd like Wilcom, but they don't carry it, although strictly for Tajima Pulse seems to be more functional). That is a "special" price for the 1801 because they are currently out of 1501s. Sure . They have a branch in Cincinnati, and service/techs would be literally 20 minutes away. Also have heard people have some qualms/reservations with HSI. Maybe valid but a company of this size (also the case with Barudan) will always have criticisms and critics. But I have read that Barudan does better smaller/finer lettering and that either they are now made in China or are using a large portion of Chinese-made components. 


Anyways, this is where I am currently at. I think if Barudan made a 18 needle, there would be no contest. But it seems like 18 is the new/next frontier and they will also have to release a 18 sooner or later. The slightly used ZSK seems like a decent deal as it is a more expensive machine to begin with than the other two. Honestly, Tajima seems to have everything I want (18 needle, close service) but I feel like people believe ZSK and Barudan are "better" machines. I have hinted at haggling by suggesting whether paying upfront would get me a better deal, no dealer has really seemed to reciprocate any enthusiasm. Do people even haggle with these huge corporations/distributors? Maybe once they have a relationship or track record of some sort? So I am unsure of whether I should finance or buy outright. Please correct me if I am wrong and I look forward to your criticism, so do not hold back. 

Thank you for your time!


----------



## and3008 (Apr 16, 2012)

I am also in Ohio and bought my 15 needle in 2004 from Barudan. I chose them not only because they are in Ohio, but at the time I didn't want to worry about repairs. Since then I've only had one service call and he came up from Kentucky. He spent half the day and it cost me $480, not bad. I can't compare the actual sewing to other machines, but I've read the Barudan is great at hats and small lettering. I've had no problems with either one. I think maybe I'm one of those that pisses themselves. Good luck!


----------



## diver1 (Nov 25, 2019)

ohioguy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been stuck on this issue for a couple of weeks now, have been in contact with numerous sales representatives of ZSK, the sole distributor of Tajima, and the sole distributor of Barudan.
> 
> ...


Curious to which machine your went with, thanks.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

My personal machines at home are ricoma. At the shop it's all barudans. There not all what people put them to be. I have thread breaks, needle breaks and some items don't look good. These are 2 year old and on the 6 head needle head 6 is broke. Tech support seems to don't care. Been waiting on a part like forever. We run rayon thread from Madeira and rapos. My ricoma embroiders really good and the quality is nice. I would go to the iss show and look at these machines.


----------



## Whippet (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm located in Central Ohio. I have a more or less brand new Melco for sale (along with tons of stuff that a new business needs). It's a great machine, but my business is more geared toward printing. Melco has a local tech who's a great guy. So . . . something you may want to consider.


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

I always wonder what the mystique is about having 15 or 18 needles. I started out with a 15 needle used SWF full sized table. Moved to a Sprint 6 ZSK with 12. Occasionally have to swap out a spool but I did on the 15 needle about as often. Yeah you can load a few colors in the middle that can sit there longer to save a little time between jobs but unless you’re doing some gnarly monster jacket backs with crazy colors I just don’t see it ver mastering enough to make THAT be a reason to chose a certain machine. I’d rather have a trouble free ride rather than set there looking at a bunch of thread that I couldn’t get to sew out good. The ZSK has been really good to me. I am a very small Ma nd Pa at home shop and embroider is just a side deal to go along with tee shirts and stuff. I was worried about service because I live in the sticks. Have not had any need at all so far with the Sprint machine and have sewed a surprising amount for a single head. Several million stitches. I lost count around 11 and evidently there is no average counter on them. Still sews like I got it yesterday.


----------



## twear (May 6, 2009)

If it it helps your dissension any I am ZSK tech from central Ohio and do a lot of work for ZSK usa..


----------



## diver1 (Nov 25, 2019)

We are deciding between a single head Barudan or a ZSK. We hope to make the final decision this week. My biggest concern was getting service on the ZSK - I've been talking with GSG and they assure me service will not be a issue. Barudan is on Ohio.


----------



## Uncle Chenzo (Mar 27, 2008)

I bought a second hand ZSK Sprint, 2002, loud but runs and runsl. Stitches like a dream. I have a few compact SWF's but my goal will be more ZSK's, easy to maintain, built like a tank. A true work horse.


----------



## luke711 (Mar 8, 2016)

I like the Tajima but you are right about being concerned over service. It sounds like the service for any of them is covered in your area. Tajima is the 800 lb guerilla in the room and service after the sale is there I assure you. Also, their parts department is massive-I know as Ive seen it. The single heads run very well as Ive worked on many of them. Getting ready to install (4) new 15 needles today......


----------



## SevenClay (Dec 9, 2019)

Not to throw in wrench into things, but we've been quite happy with our SWF machines. Service has been great on the phone too, and can save you some bucks over the ones you've mentioned.


----------

